# como introducir un retardo en matlab?



## josb86 (May 20, 2011)

alguien sabe como introducir un retardo en matlab? hay algun comando asi como en C delay_ms() o algo asi?


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 21, 2011)

Hola en matlab existe el comando pause, por ejemplo pause (0.01), espera 10ms antes de seguir ejecutando


----------



## josb86 (May 21, 2011)

lo voy a probar gracias


----------



## vhvidall (Ago 29, 2011)

jcristhian_1 dijo:


> Hola en matlab existe el comando pause, por ejemplo pause (0.01), espera 10ms antes de seguir ejecutando



Mefue muy útil, muchas gracias.


----------

